# Follicle Count at age 35



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I was shocked to see that in January and February my follicle Count was 6 each month. I just can't  believe that it could drop so drastically. I used to have 12 and more. In addition, my estradiol is more than it should be on day 3. Also, 2 months ago I developed a polyp that has to ve removed. We have a severe male factor esp morphology  and for that reason, we need genetic testing. My last FET was in October and was neg, but eversince then, I have developed an intermittent pain in my left breast. I will have to see a dr this month to see what's happening. 
I don't know if all this is signaling me to forget about ivf, even a frozen one since i have some embryos, but I can't accept for my child not to have a sibling. 

Is it possible that a woman, who has had ivf for 4 years with no issues with follicle count,  hormones and uterine cavity has all these issues all of a sudden? ! im 35, in a few days 36.


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Cosmo,

I'm really sorry you're going through all this. I can only comment on one part of your post. I had a large polyp removed on 19th Feb under general anaesthetic. Despite the size of the polyp, the surgery was pretty quick and I was out of hospital about 2 hours after it. It's a simple and pretty pain free procedure, so try not to worry about that one - call it an annoyance or minor delay. I know it's hard when it feels like everything is being thrown at you. Good luck. X


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.  Actually, I'm. Not worried about the polyp just annoyed that many all these things happened suddenly and fer one fet whereas all those years before went on uninterrupted  (thank God ). I'm just shocked that the last fet caused so many problems.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hiya,

I would say it's defintily not an exact science... I always assumed that you started off with a high AFC, AMH and low FSH and things just went steadily down (except fsh obvs). But it doesn't. A couple of years ago my AMH was 12 and I had an AFC of 10, FSH of around 6.9 or so. Last year it had changed to AFC 21+, AMH 24 FSH 5.2....  I couldn't believe it. It's not set in stone and I think how you respond to stimulation is the most telling thing. xxx


----------

